#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  "Carnaval" Hoogland

## Chapeau

Afgelopen weekend zaaltje volgeduwd met licht. Was ter ere van een of andere carnavalsvereneging die 33 jaar bestond. Plaats: Hoogland, naast Amersfoort. In de posts die hieronder staan meer foto's met materiaal lijst.

----------


## Chapeau



----------


## Chapeau



----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

Heb je een materiaal lijstje?

----------


## Chapeau

*Materiaal:*

Licht:

12 Martin MAC600
8 Martin MAC500
6 CLS 4-lite
6 sixbar PAR 64 VNSP 1 kW
4 foubar PAR 56 NSP 300 Watt
4 Griven 2kW fresnel
3 12 ch dimming
1 6 ch dimming

Rigging:

4 SM10
Circa 75 meter H40V + hoeken
Circa 25 meter H30D
4 Yale beamclamp 3.25 ton
Verder natuurlijkde benodigde steels en harpen.

Overige:
HOG 1000 met schermpje
JEM ZR 33
JEM pro 2000

Voor nog meer foto plezier, check http://home.casema.nl/jwbroerse/hoogland/ .
Voor filmpjes, check het filmpjes forum. En nee, wij deden geen geluid. Dit werdt jammerlijk geregeld door de lokale SBS campingdixo. Wat echt een tekort deed aan het totaal plaatje van de show Gelukkig kwam Purple zaterdagavond met een C4 setje en B2 subs. Dit wapperde al een stuk beter. Helaas blijft zo'n loods een groot echoblik, zeker als de organisatie daar verder weinig akoustische maatregelen tegen neemt.

Mijn funtie: ontwerp, productieplanning/voorbereiden, productieleiding.

----------


## Nielsken

Mooie set heb je daar neergepland. Die groene doeken zijn die van jou of hingen die daar?

----------


## Chapeau

> Mooie set heb je daar neergepland. Die groene doeken zijn die van jou of hingen die daar?



Nee, waren van de organisatie die ze ook zelf heeft opgehangen voordat het grid de lucht in ging. Erg handig was dat  :Big Grin:  .

----------


## kokkie

Ik wil natuurlijk niet veel zeggen ....





> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Nielsken
> 
> Mooie set heb je daar neergepland. Die groene doeken zijn die van jou of hingen die daar?
> 
> 
> 
> Nee, waren van de organisatie die ze ook zelf heeft opgehangen voordat het grid de lucht in ging. Erg handig was dat  .



Maar was dat niet je eigen schuld  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :





> Mijn funtie: ontwerp, productieplanning/voorbereiden, productieleiding.



Of zijn de gebruikte termen toch mooier dan je eigenlijke functie?

----------


## Chapeau

> Ik wil natuurlijk niet veel zeggen ....
> 
> 
> 
> Maar was dat niet je eigen schuld  :



Nee, die hingen er al twee dagen van te voren.






> Of zijn de gebruikte termen toch mooier dan je eigenlijke functie?



Het schijnt te worden verwacht dat je dit in je post meeneemt, dus houd ik mij daar aan.

----------


## Nielsken

En die stukken waar het grid moest heb je er dus even uitgeknipt?

----------


## Chapeau

> En die stukken waar het grid moest heb je er dus even uitgeknipt?



Tot aan het doek takelen, daarna de doeken aan de kant getrokken zodat het takels er langs konden. Toen weer het doek terug gehangen, paste precies. Op de plekken waar het grid door het doek heen kwam is er wat geknipt inderdaad.

----------


## kokkie

> Nee, die hingen er al twee dagen van te voren.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Het schijnt te worden verwacht dat je dit in je post meeneemt, dus houd ik mij daar aan.



Als jou functie is: ontwerp, productieplanning/voorbereiden, productieleiding, dan weet je dit soort dingen en dan plan je dat anders.
Zorg je ervoor dat de ruimte die jij nodig hebt voor je grid wordt vrijgehouden en dat ze eventueel wat in jou grid kunnen knopen aan decor.

Denk je dat ze bij "De vrienden van Amstel live" beginnen met de doeken, dan de lampen en daarna de takels? Nee, de productie leiding maakt een planning en daar wordt naar gewerkt. 
Komt het weer: Of zijn de gebruikte termen toch mooier dan je eigenlijke functie?

----------


## Chapeau

> Als jou functie is: ontwerp, productieplanning/voorbereiden, productieleiding, dan weet je dit soort dingen en dan plan je dat anders.
> Zorg je ervoor dat de ruimte die jij nodig hebt voor je grid wordt vrijgehouden en dat ze eventueel wat in jou grid kunnen knopen aan decor.
> 
> Denk je dat ze bij "De vrienden van Amstel live" beginnen met de doeken, dan de lampen en daarna de takels? Nee, de productie leiding maakt een planning en daar wordt naar gewerkt. 
> Komt het weer: Of zijn de gebruikte termen toch mooier dan je eigenlijke functie?



In een gesprek met de klant ver voor de productie kwam dit al naar voren, ik heb toen aangegeven welke gedeeltes vrij moesten blijven, de organisatie heeft hier zich gedeeltelijk aan gehouden. Verder kan ik daar ook weinig aan doen. Dus de aanname dat ik verkeerd zou plannen is in mijn ogen onterecht.

----------


## Airwave

Waar maken jullie je in ***snaam over druk, kijk liever eens naar de productie die deze meneer heeft neergezet, zéér netjes en perfect in orde (naar mijn mening). En ga nu alstublieft niet muggenziften over een paar doeken die daar al of niet op voorhand hingen...  :Frown:

----------


## JeroenVDV

Wat een heerlijke discussie weer dit. Sjapeau was wat betreft licht productieleider/planner. Productie kan zowel het totaal zijn wat de bezoeker te zien krijgt, als een gedeelte daarvan, wat een bepaald bedrijf doet (Licht was dus de productie voor Jappo).

Om iemand op z'n woorden te proberen te pakken als we het hebben over het wegschuiven/knippen van een stukje textiel.. Tsss  :Big Grin:  

Show ziet er netjes uit, had de foto's/filmpjes al te zien gekregen. Mooi resultaat!

Waarom worden de 56'ers achter het podium nergens op de foto's/filmpjes gebruikt?

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Het kan zijn dat de foto's de kleur wat vertekenen, maar kun je eens laten weten welke kleuren er in de sixbars zaten? Just curious

----------


## CyberNBD

120 deep blue
106 primary red
126 mauve

Toch wel benieuwd wat de reden van die vraag is  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Ik zei toch: gewoon nieuwsgierig  :Wink:  Vond de combi's met die macs wel prettig ogen, maar zijn dus blijkbaar toch geen andere kleuren als ik zelf meestal gebruik  :Smile:

----------


## ronny

Ziet er weer keurig uit :Wink:  Heb je goed gedaan Jasper :Wink:  

En ach die doekjes... Op gebied van afspraken is het in Nederland allemaal een beetje beter geregeld denk ik zo, enfin doe genoeg klusjes in België waar je meer geprul hebt met de organisatie als met de klus zelf. En als ik dat dan vergelijk met de klusjes die ik al samen met cyberdance(waar jij dus ook bij was) heb gedaan... :EEK!:  :Big Grin:  Chapeau dan  :Big Grin:  

mvg
ronny

----------


## Emiel

de friessen hingen verkeerde :Big Grin:

----------


## FiëstaLj

Ziet er netjes uit, was dit nou dat riggingklusje waar je mij voor vroeg iko ?

----------


## Chapeau

> Ziet er netjes uit, was dit nou dat riggingklusje waar je mij voor vroeg iko ?



Nee, weet wel zeker van niet.

----------


## FiëstaLj

Dan was dat een ander he...

----------


## Iko

Nee das komend weekend  :Smile:  maar dan ben je skieen....  :Mad:

----------


## Martijnvanthiel

Is dat tr Santa Rosa? Zie er ook een setje mt-2 staan nl...

----------


## NIVA

Denk niet dat het Santa Rosa is. Die hebben namelijk geen bassist en een mannelijke toetsenist ipv een vrouwelijke  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Martijnvanthiel

excuus is denk ik Big Nick... Zanger is volgens mij Bob voorheen lead vocal van santa rosa... 1000x excuses!!!

----------


## CyberNBD

Is idd Big Nick

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

Big Nick?!?  Aha Met de Nieuwe Verona op Front.... Sinds n weekje of 6 geloof ik......

Draaien ze nu nog met MT2? Ze hadden de helft toch kapot geblazen?
Leuke band trouwens......

----------


## Martijnvanthiel

zeker leuke band. Wordt volgens mij "gedaan" door van den berk uit haarsteeg... Die heeft/had nogal wat mt2 staan geloof ik, dus als de helft kapot was zal er wel een nieuwe helft zijn... :Smile:

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

> zeker leuke band. Wordt volgens mij "gedaan" door van den berk uit haarsteeg... Die heeft/had nogal wat mt2 staan geloof ik, dus als de helft kapot was zal er wel een nieuwe helft zijn...



Weet voor bijna 100% zeker dat dat niet zo is. Ze hebben alles aan hun zelf, hoogstens dat het licht door Twan wordt geleverd..... Weet ook waar de Verona vandaan komt, en da's geen Berk :Wink:  
Hoe en wat precies met hun oude speakerset weet ik niet, maar ik had dus zoiets opgevangen. Of ze nu dus nog met MT2 draaien weet ik niet.

----------


## JeroentjE

En waar blijven de foto's van zaterdag, toen ik jullie tegenlicht kwam verstoppen  :Big Grin:   :Wink:  

Greetingz,

JeroentjE

----------


## Martijnvanthiel

> Weet voor bijna 100% zeker dat dat niet zo is. Ze hebben alles aan hun zelf, hoogstens dat het licht door Twan wordt geleverd..... Weet ook waar de Verona vandaan komt, en da's geen Berk 
> Hoe en wat precies met hun oude speakerset weet ik niet, maar ik had dus zoiets opgevangen. Of ze nu dus nog met MT2 draaien weet ik niet.



He willem, bij van den berk staat wel een Big Nick trailer, daar baseerde ik eigenlijk het verhaaltje op... Kan natuurlijk zomaar zijn dat dat twan alleen het licht doet... Niet iemand van Van den berk stage eq aanwezig hier???

Groeten

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

Heb het ff nagevraagd:

Licht/Geluid is van Big Nick zelf, Geluid is n 2e hands set van berk.
Trailer staat daar gewoon op basis van stalling.

De Crew en de Verona+Effectenrack komt van Soors Muziek af.
FOH man is Cornell van der Sommen.

Zoooow, weer n raadsel opgelost ;-)

----------


## ljmartijnw

leuk setje chapeau, was dit dat klusje waar je me voor belde??

----------


## scorpio

ach je had een leuke band toch ?

----------


## scorpio

o ja ik wil ok nog even melden dat big nick ook eigen licht heeft van futerlight zo iets van 12 wash en 6 of 8 spots of is dit alweer veranderd? ik ben al 2 jaar niet meer met de band mee geweest dit omdat de drummer pieter (een goede kennis van mij ) weg is 
mzzls

----------


## Halo

leuk setje!!!

ik vond alleen wat ok op de filmpjes zag toch een klein beetje saai beetje standaard, er kan veel meer uit die set gehaald worden, maar leuk setje

----------

